# Wales strongest man tomorrow



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Wales strongest man is on tomorrow at the fitness first in cardiff kicks off at 11 come down and cheer us on if your in the area


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if its getting filmed can you find out how we can watch it ie youtube channel or whatever thanks .

good luck if your competing .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

yea, good luck if you are competing :thumb:

Rep


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheers lads it Wont be officially filmed but I'm sure a few vids will be up on you tube


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Update I came 4th missed out on 3rd place by 100th of a second on the stones and missing out on a place in uk's strongest man gutted


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Silver Dollar Deadlift

1st Ross Stone & Martin Jones - 410kg

3rd Euros Garmonn - 400kg -

4th Si Johnston - 380kg

5th Kelvin Gardner - 370kg

6th Rich Smith, Rob Bush & Jamie Redwood - 360kg

9th Anthony Griffiths 350kg

10th Emil Hodzovic - 300kg

Arm Over Arm

1st Emil Hodzovic - 14.14 secs

2nd Rich Smith - 16.37 secs

3rd Kelvin Gardner - 16.64 secs

4th Jamie Redwood - 17.07 secs

5th Si Johnston - 17.76 secs

6th Euros Garmonn - 19.32 secs

7th Martin Jones - 20.14 secs

8th Anthony Griffiths - 23.53 secs

9th Ross Stone - 24.20 secs

10th Rob Bush - 30.09 secs

Overhead Medley

1st Emil Hodzovic - 33.89 secs (all 5 lifts)

2nd Rich Smith - 37.00 secs (all 5 lifts)

3rd Rob Bush - 38.67 secs (all 5 lifts)

4th Ross Stone - 45.82 secs (all 5 lifts)

5th Martin Jones - 27.00 secs (4 lifts)

6th Jamie Redwood - 32.68 secs (3 lifts)

7th Anthony Griffiths - 21.00 secs (2 lifts)

8th Si Johnston - 16.00 secs (1 lift)

9th Euros Garmonn - 30.00 secs (1 lift)

10th Kelvin Gardner - ------ (0 lift)

Yoke

1st Rich Smith - 11.80 secs

2nd Martin Jones - 13.02 secs

3rd Ross Stone - 15.89 secs

4th Jamie Redwood - 16.56 secs

5th Si Johnston - 19.68 secs

6th Euros Garmonn - 20.82 secs

7th Rob Bush - 22.31 secs (retired after this event through injury)

8th Kelvin Gardner - 25.93 secs

9th Emil Hodzovic - 33.46 secs

10th Anthony Griffiths - 13.7m (retired after this event through injury)

Farmers & Keg Medley

1st Martin Jones - 28.62 secs

2nd Si Johnston - 33.01 secs

3rd Emil Hodzovic - 33.72 secs

4th Euros Garmonn - 34.70 secs

5th Rich Smith - 35.04 secs

6th Ross Stone - 35.70 secs

7th Jamie Redwood - 41.02 secs

8th Kelvin Gardner - 49.75 secs

Atlas Stones

1st Emil Hodzovic - 16.06 secs (4 stones)

2nd Si Johnston - 16.34 secs (4 stones)

3rd Jamie Redwood - 18.00 secs (4 stones)

4th Kelvin Gardner - 25.07 secs (4 stones)

5th Rich Smith - 26.92 secs (4 stones)

6th Euros Garmonn - 11.53 secs (3 stones)

7th Ross Stone - 14.90 secs (3 stones)

8th Martin Jones - 20.45 secs (3 stones)

Overall Points and Final Placing

1st Rich Smith - 44pts

2nd Martin Jones - 41.5pts

3rd Emil Hodzovic - 41pts

4th Si Johnston - 40pts

5th Ross Stone - 35.5pts

6th Jamie Redwood - 35pts

7th Euros Garmonn - 32pts

8th Kelvin Gardner - 27pts

9th Rob Bush - 17pts

10th Anthony Griffiths - 10pts


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well done Si, unlcuky on not getting third and qualifying, very close.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> Update I came 4th missed out on 3rd place by 100th of a second on the stones and missing out on a place in uk's strongest man gutted


super-unlucky feller

You'll smash 'em next time


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Great showing and really unlucky not to have qualified for the Uk's. Can I ask where you train? Wondering if it was that new gym just past Aldi in Rhyl as thinking of joining tbh.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> Update I came 4th missed out on 3rd place by 100th of a second on the stones and missing out on a place in uk's strongest man gutted


That's so close, and so unlucky. Next time buddy, next time. Would have been great to have a North Walian in the UK final.

I used to train in Rhyl a long time ago, in Sand's, but my main gym was Geoff's in Colwyn Bay which then became Fitness Factory - but this was all 20+ years ago. In fact was up agan over the weekend at the in-law's out for a meal at the Kinmel Arms in St Georges.

Cheers

Diggy.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> That's so close, and so unlucky. Next time buddy, next time. Would have been great to have a North Walian in the UK final.
> 
> I used to train in Rhyl a long time ago, in Sand's, but my main gym was Geoff's in Colwyn Bay which then became Fitness Factory - but this was all 20+ years ago. In fact was up agan over the weekend at the in-law's out for a meal at the Kinmel Arms in St Georges.
> 
> ...


Im sure Rich Smith the winner is a north wales lad, I seen him in the gym in rhyl before!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah it s dl fitness I train at on Wellington road by aldi and yeah rich smith now trains here in rhyl


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> Yeah it s dl fitness I train at on Wellington road by aldi and yeah rich smith now trains here in rhyl


Yeah I popped in there the other day to have a look round and was impressed. I think I will be training there soon enough. Might well see you in there mate :thumb:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah hope so mate there are plenty of experienced lads in there we got 3 competitive bodybuilders 2 world champion power lifters and myself who does the strongman so if your needing any advice we can point you in the right direction


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> Yeah hope so mate there are plenty of experienced lads in there we got 3 competitive bodybuilders 2 world champion power lifters and myself who does the strongman so if your needing any advice we can point you in the right direction


Yes I think I need the fresh impetus of a change of scenery so will be joining there when I get back from holiday next month.


----------

